# color vergleichen?



## el_vital (13. Jun 2006)

wie kann ich vergleichen ob der RGB-Inhalt einer Variable einem bestimmten Color entspricht?

sowas geht ja nicht:


```
Color c = new Color(255, 255, 255);

 if(pixelArray[i]==c){
                            System.out.println(pixelArray[i]);
                        }
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jun 2006)

```
Color a = Color.BLACK;
Color b = Color.WHITE;
   
if(a.equals(b))
   System.out.println("Farben sind gleich!");
else
   System.out.println("Farben sind verschieden!");
```

Oder ich habe dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## byte (14. Jun 2006)

Oder vielleicht:


```
if(pixelArray[i]==c.getRGB())
```

 :?:


----------



## Holger_S (14. Jun 2006)

wenn du das mit equals ohne overridding machst, vergleichst du nur referenzen. Also einfahc die Methode equals übershreiben und dann den obigen Vorschla ganwenden


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jun 2006)

Nicht nötig; so blöd/faul waren die API-Designer bei SUN nun auch wieder nicht.



			
				API-Doc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> boolean	equals(Object obj)
> Determines whether another object is equal to this Color.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2006)

Das ist die equals()-Methode aus Color. Warum sollte die überschrieben werden? Anwenden und gut.


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Jun 2006)

Hääh?  :shock: 

Darum habe ich die Beschreibung ja aus der API-Doc zu Color hier reinkopiert;
um Holger zu sagen, daß man eben nichts selbst überschreiben muß. Wäre
auch etwas schwierig die Klasse Color selbst um eine Methodenimplementation
zu bereichern.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2006)

@Leroy42: Sorry, du bist mal wieder zwischen die Postings geraten.
Mein Beitrag war eigentlich an Holger_S gerichtet.
Kannst dich wieder beruhigen.  :wink:


----------



## Holger_S (22. Jun 2006)

hehe, und ich war der Meinung Color wäre eine eigene Klasse el_vtal. Wenn das so gewesen wäre wäre es ja richtig gewesen, glaube ich 

Aber danke für eure Korrektur


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jun 2006)

Holger_S hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe, und ich war der Meinung Color wäre eine eigene Klasse



 :shock:  Ist es doch auch  :shock: 

Was, bitte schön, ist _el_vtal_?


----------



## Roar (22. Jun 2006)

uff, ich hab das gefühl du solltest nachts länger schlafen, leroy 



			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Holger_S hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, keine _eigne_ klasse, sondern eine klasse aus java.awt



> Was, bitte schön, ist _el_vtal_?


der threadersteller :autsch:


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Jun 2006)

Naja, ich hatte *eigene Klasse* im Sinne von *Klasse für sich* interpretiert.

Deutlicher wäre gewesen:


			
				Holger_S_Variante1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Color wäre eine eigene Klasse el_vtal*'s*


oder


			
				Holger_S_Variante1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Color wäre eine Klasse *von* el_vtal






			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Das war wirklich dumm von mir


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jun 2006)

:lol: Leroy42, das macht dich für mich symphatisch. Ein Mensch mit Fehlern... :wink:


----------

